# Cam magnets



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.teachersource.com/Electr...gnets.aspx

Soundcam magnets 50 count just afew bucks

Manfred Diel


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get the same mag at Radio Shack known as earth mags. Later RJD


----------

